# Cat fishing on yellow



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

Any tips on fishing for catfish on yellow river would be awesome. I grew up fishing for cats on the alabama river. Should I fish the same or is there is there something else you guys would recommend. My son and I plan on going this weekend. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am no pro. We fished a section off the river some of the older gentleman called log lake. Would catch minnows, "river roaches" in a net with a bread ball in the middle! And find a shade tree. Catch yellow bellied cats, which I now believe were flatheads, all night long. 3-5 lbs. Sweetest catfish I have ever eaten. I am sure your tactics from the Al river will work down here??


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

We always caught shad at Claiborne lock and damn or used Catawba worms. Always worked great. I guess night crawlers would work ok here. Just have to test the waters. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Bream are great bait, provided you can catch the bream! Last time I was there I tried to catch bait until dark, ended up with one bream. Got one big bite, bait gone, night over. Gots to have more bait!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Are ya'll setting some lines or using a rod/reel?


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

we caught over a dozen last night in a couple hours off my pier in spanish cove. they like the squid, but minnows work great also. i catch bait with a net cause live fish tend to get reds to bite. if its not too far you are welcome to come fish my pier. we catch a bit of everything from croakers to rays, sheep, skip jack, reds, trout, 3 kinds of cats, crabs, etc.
saw u were in milton; you do not need a license to fish from my pier as i am a homeowner. biggest sail cat last night was 3-4 pounds. i already included a pic in my pier post. peace


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

froggy said:


> we caught over a dozen last night in a couple hours off my pier in spanish cove. they like the squid, but minnows work great also. i catch bait with a net cause live fish tend to get reds to bite. if its not too far you are welcome to come fish my pier. we catch a bit of everything from croakers to rays, sheep, skip jack, reds, trout, 3 kinds of cats, crabs, etc.
> saw u were in milton; you do not need a license to fish from my pier as i am a homeowner. biggest sail cat last night was 3-4 pounds. i already included a pic in my pier post. peace


Freshwater cats not saltwater cats


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

froggy said:


> you do not need a license to fish from my pier as i am a homeowner.


This is incorrect if Florida... and pretty sure Alabama as well - Thinking you may want to check that before one of your unlicensed guests gets a ticket


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

We will be using rod and reel. I think i will try it all. ThAnks for the info. I hope we will get into a few.


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

And yes cat fish hunter, thanks for the response. It will be freshwater cats. Not sure why he thought I would be fishing for salt water.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Try N Hard is correct, license needed ....Non resident not exempt.


----------

